# Back to Work?



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

It's been raining here off and on since Monday night. Worked most of the week though.
Since I flipped you crap about the winter up there, I'll try to keep my whining to a minimum this summer when it's hotter than :furious: here this summer.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We are moving machines today and starting back up on Monday. I have 2 sandmounds to do, some grading around a house, 3 building site pads for pole barns, a sewer manhole tap and a landscape job so far.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks I will remember that this summer. Its blowing about 40-50mph here today so hopefully everything will almost be dry enough to dig on monday. :laughing:We got about 2 inches of rain and about 2 inches of wet snow total.


----------

